# Australian Nationals 2015 - Melbourne



## Dene (Aug 18, 2015)

Hey all

We can finally announce Australian Nationals 2015! We are back in Melbourne for what we expect to be our biggest competition ever.

*Date:* 3-4 October
*Times:* Saturday 7:30am-7:30pm; Sunday 7:30am-5:30pm.
*Location:* Camberwell Grammar School
*Events:* Every event, except feet and clock
*Schedule:* Available here


This time we will be in a much bigger room at Camberwell Grammar. However because we don't want to bite off more than we can chew we have a limit of 150 competitors so it's first in, first served. Please don't register if you don't actually plan on attending. It's incredibly selfish to make others miss out. First sort out your plans, then register.

EDIT: The schedule is up, and we will be having four rounds of 3x3 for the first time in Australia!


----------



## OLLiver (Aug 18, 2015)

wooo! so excited for my first comp!!!!


----------



## megaminxwin (Aug 18, 2015)

Dene said:


> *Events:* Every event, except feet and clock



why


----------



## Dene (Aug 18, 2015)

megaminxwin said:


> why



Srry you're the only one that actually cares (others might say they do but they're lying). Experiences in the past have made me give up on clock... it just sucks up way too much time.


----------



## megaminxwin (Aug 18, 2015)

Dene said:


> Srry you're the only one that actually cares (others might say they do but they're lying). Experiences in the past have made me give up on clock... it just sucks up way too much time.



And 4BLD, 5BLD, MBLD, FMC, 6x6, and 7x7 don't?


----------



## AlexMaass (Aug 18, 2015)

Dene said:


> Srry you're the only one that actually cares (others might say they do but they're lying). Experiences in the past have made me give up on clock... it just sucks up way too much time.



10.00 hard cutoff ez


----------



## Dene (Aug 18, 2015)

megaminxwin said:


> And 4BLD, 5BLD, MBLD, FMC, 6x6, and 7x7 don't?



I'm thinking in terms of no one being able to scramble accurately on a consistent basis, and the fact it burns a lot of time and can't be mixed in with anything else (whereas I can easily play around with scheduling for bigbld).

If you really want clock, learn to scramble well, get someone else to learn to scramble well, and convince the Sydney guys to hold it


----------



## cubecraze1 (Aug 18, 2015)

I should actually make this one lads. <3


----------



## ottozing (Aug 18, 2015)

Dene said:


> Srry you're the only one that actually cares (others might say they do but they're lying).



tbh I've been practicing clock a fair bit and would've liked at least one round, but if 4 rounds of 3x3 are guaranteed then who cares lol.

FMC is best of 1?


----------



## MoyuFTW (Aug 18, 2015)

Perth is so far away  We need some more competitions in Perth please

Wow, 37 already on the waiting list. Pretty good


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 19, 2015)

3 rounds of pyra? thx dene


----------



## Dene (Aug 19, 2015)

MoyuFTW said:


> Perth is so far away  We need some more competitions in Perth please



We need a delegate and more organisers in Perth please  . Any suggestions?


----------



## pyr14 (Aug 19, 2015)

... well i just bought a new clock for now reason.... clock will never be held again ;((( i wanna beat my pb.

well because of that i am not sure if i really wanna waste time going to melbourne. i might still go but probably not.


----------



## ottozing (Aug 19, 2015)

pyr14 said:


> ... well i just bought a new clock for now reason.... clock will never be held again ;((( i wanna beat my pb.
> 
> well because of that i am not sure if i really wanna waste time going to melbourne. i might still go but probably not.



Seriously? Even if clock was being held, it'd only be one round and would be a very small part of the competition. I don't think that's a good reason to miss out. Besides, as long as I'm organizing comps occasionally, there will be clock in Australia


----------



## rock1313 (Aug 19, 2015)

The date of the comp fits my calendar perfectly! Fairly good chance I will be going .


----------



## MoyuFTW (Aug 19, 2015)

Dene said:


> We need a delegate and more organisers in Perth please  . Any suggestions?



What do you have to do to be a organiser or delegate?


----------



## megaminxwin (Aug 19, 2015)

ottozing said:


> Seriously? Even if clock was being held, it'd only be one round and would be a very small part of the competition. I don't think that's a good reason to miss out. Besides, as long as I'm organizing comps occasionally, there will be clock in Australia



Organise a comp plx


----------



## ottozing (Aug 19, 2015)

rock1313 said:


> The date of the comp fits my calendar perfectly! Fairly good chance I will be going .



Yessssssssss Brock!!! Haven't seen you since last nats, which is way too long :3



megaminxwin said:


> Organise a comp plx



Lol you want clock more than me, why don't you organize one? Besides, once I get a decent clock avg in comp I'll be less motivated to get it happening more in Australia


----------



## Dene (Aug 19, 2015)

MoyuFTW said:


> What do you have to do to be a organiser or delegate?



Anyone can organise, you just have to be reliable and responsive. Tim has done it so many times, he can guide anyone through the process. 

Being a delegate means being responsible and trustworthy, and having a commitment to the spirit and regulations of the WCA. Generally delegates are people who are seen as leaders in a community.


----------



## SweetSolver (Aug 19, 2015)

Haven't posted on here for a while, hopefully I can make it there. My last comp was well over a year ago so I've got high hopes for this


----------



## rock1313 (Aug 20, 2015)

ottozing said:


> Yessssssssss Brock!!! Haven't seen you since last nats, which is way too long :3



:3 Been Outta the action for a while!!!!!


----------



## MoyuFTW (Aug 20, 2015)

Dene said:


> Anyone can organise, you just have to be reliable and responsive. Tim has done it so many times, he can guide anyone through the process.
> 
> Being a delegate means being responsible and trustworthy, and having a commitment to the spirit and regulations of the WCA. Generally delegates are people who are seen as leaders in a community.



Hmm... May be able to organise one, but no-one takes young people that seriously. I would have trouble finding a venue. Imagine doing it at school


----------



## Dene (Aug 20, 2015)

MoyuFTW said:


> Hmm... May be able to organise one, but no-one takes young people that seriously. I would have trouble finding a venue. Imagine doing it at school



It can be done. The next thing is securing a delegate. It's very expensive for us to travel so really we need someone local who we can entrust with the responsibility. Hopefully we can find someone in the near future.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Aug 20, 2015)

Grand final weekend :-(


----------



## Dene (Aug 20, 2015)

Those with keen eyes will have noticed the schedule went up late last night, although a few minor issues needed to be ironed out. The schedule is now available here. Depending on how things pan out with registrations I might make some minor tweaks to the timing, but that should be mostly it.



David Zemdegs said:


> Grand final weekend :-(



tis ok, the GF will be after the comp on Sunday night, I made sure of that.

Will you still be coming?


----------



## SweetSolver (Aug 20, 2015)

Dene said:


> Those with keen eyes will have noticed the schedule went up late last night, although a few minor issues needed to be ironed out. The schedule is now available here. Depending on how things pan out with registrations I might make some minor tweaks to the timing, but that should be mostly it.



Looks good so far, thanks Dene! Saturday should be good fun being 12 hours long haha.


----------



## Dene (Aug 20, 2015)

Sleep is for wimps!

Helping with judging and scrambling all day is for people that want chocolate!


----------



## Faz (Aug 20, 2015)

Dene said:


> Sleep is for wimps!
> 
> Helping with judging and scrambling all day is for people that want *chocolate*!



Ok now I'm really annoyed I can't be there


----------



## Dene (Aug 20, 2015)

Faz said:


> Ok now I'm really annoyed I can't be there



You snooze you lose!

(Oh man I'm on fire with the sleeping jokes).


----------



## TimMc (Aug 20, 2015)

Dene said:


> You snooze you lose!



Well, it's kind of earlier in China :-D

Tim


----------



## henrysavich (Aug 20, 2015)

Faz said:


> Ok now I'm really annoyed I can't be there



"If a competition doesn't have either clock OR feet, I'm not going." -Feliks Zemdegs


----------



## David Zemdegs (Aug 20, 2015)

Dene said:


> tis ok, the GF will be after the comp on Sunday night, I made sure of that.
> 
> Will you still be coming?



I meant the other grand final on Saturday afternoon.
Although faz wont be there I will but not all of the time.
I'll have to leave on Sat lunchtime for the grand final.
Sunday, I might only be able to do half day as well as we have rellies staying that weekend.
I'll do what I can...


----------



## Dene (Aug 21, 2015)

David Zemdegs said:


> I meant the other grand final on Saturday afternoon.
> Although faz wont be there I will but not all of the time.
> I'll have to leave on Sat lunchtime for the grand final.
> Sunday, I might only be able to do half day as well as we have rellies staying that weekend.
> I'll do what I can...



Awesome that's great, thanks. Much appreciated!

You AFL nuts... you're missing the competition of the year!


----------



## pyr14 (Aug 22, 2015)

i thought i couldnt go, but i can ))

well i can see definitely one "person" just 100% filling up space so the ones that 'want to go' can't.



yeah, u cant 3x3 but u can mbf??? lol.

im assuming i have to do mbf first then once im done then i do pyraminx, due to the overlapping of them. or is it the other way around.

i dont really do mbf so i MIGHT cancel it. ill practise and see.


----------



## ghammy (Aug 24, 2015)

MoyuFTW said:


> Perth is so far away  We need some more competitions in Perth please



There will definitely be more Perth comps in the not too distant future! In the mean time we are having monthly meetups at UWA on the first monday of the month, the next one being the 7th of September. We have a facebook group (Perth Speed cubers) which has more information .

On topic, gf weekend means 1k return flights from Perth so won't be able to make this one . Hopefully next year!


----------



## rock1313 (Aug 24, 2015)

ghammy said:


> On topic, gf weekend means 1k return flights from Perth so won't be able to make this one . Hopefully next year!



This!!! Gonna be driving by car this year because of it. My jaw dropped when I saw the prices of plane tickets that week. Would make a few people not go this year.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 26, 2015)

At least it's gonna be 2 ****** teams in the grand final anyway


----------



## OLLiver (Sep 26, 2015)

1 WEEK TO GO PEOPLE!


----------



## Dene (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi everyone, just a reminder that the competition is this weekend, all day Saturday and Sunday. If you are unable to attend please contact Tim or myself so we can ensure that other people don't miss out on a spot!

Thanks, and see you all there


----------



## ottozing (Oct 2, 2015)

Me, Jarvis, Nathan, and maybe others are meeting at Central today. Me and Jarvis will be there fairly early but we have to leave for dinner around 5. Come along and stuff.


----------



## RhysC (Oct 2, 2015)

When?


----------



## Dene (Oct 2, 2015)

Yarrr since when. With more warning... might be there.


----------



## ottozing (Oct 2, 2015)

Me and Jarvis will be there in like half an hour to get lunch. Sorry this is so last minute 

Edit: We're at the foodcourt


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 2, 2015)

Anyone driving from some train station? I'm a bit tram schedule illiterate


----------



## Dene (Oct 2, 2015)

@Jay sorry I couldn't make it. Too busy with preparations.

@Tim Major TimMc will be picking me up from Mont Albert at 7am (I'll be on the Lilydale train from Melbourne Central @6:33am)


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 2, 2015)

Cheers Dene, but I'll probably be waking up at 7, no way I could get to the city by 6:30


----------



## OLLiver (Oct 2, 2015)

its kinda sad that getting 7am tomorrow for oz nats is the earliest I've got up all year

E: Dene, your WCA ID is the coolest ever!


----------



## Dene (Oct 2, 2015)

Tim Major said:


> Cheers Dene, but I'll probably be waking up at 7, no way I could get to the city by 6:30



Ah come on. You better not be late, I have an enormously long list of announcements that you don't want to miss out on


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 2, 2015)

Dene said:


> Ah come on. You better not be late, I have an enormously long list of announcements that you don't want to miss out on



Looks like I have no choice but to be late http://i.imgur.com/KLMrE6H.png
Earliest I could get there is 8:47 :/


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jan 12, 2016)

Hey, umm is there any chance at ALL that nationals would be any place but Melbourne this year in 2016?
I know that the delegates are in Melbourne and all that, but it is super expensive for me to come. 
If it is gonna be in Melbourne again this year(expected), I HOPE I can come 

BTW, I'm from Brisbane


----------



## Tommy Kiprillis (Jan 12, 2016)

I think that they are going to have it in Sydney or Canberra This year because they switch it around every year I'm pretty sure


----------



## Dene (Jan 13, 2016)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Hey, umm is there any chance at ALL that nationals would be any place but Melbourne this year in 2016?
> I know that the delegates are in Melbourne and all that, but it is super expensive for me to come.
> If it is gonna be in Melbourne again this year(expected), I HOPE I can come
> 
> BTW, I'm from Brisbane



At this stage we have absolutely no idea where it will be. However I can say with near certainty that it won't be Brisbane. Personally I would prefer it to be in Sydney this year, but we haven't actually started looking into it.


----------



## OLLiver (Apr 17, 2016)

Dene said:


> At this stage we have absolutely no idea where it will be. However I can say with near certainty that it won't be Brisbane. Personally I would prefer it to be in Sydney this year, but we haven't actually started looking into it.


Is it still looking like Sydney? I was gonna nominate hobart.....


----------



## ottozing (Apr 17, 2016)

You don't just "nominate" a place. If you want any say in the matter at all, you find a venue


----------



## OLLiver (Apr 17, 2016)

ottozing said:


> You don't just "nominate" a place. If you want any say in the matter at all, you find a venue



hmmm I meant Hobart as Joke. I have no experience in Competitons at all


----------



## Dene (Apr 17, 2016)

Sydney is still the plan. We're looking into some options at the moment.


----------



## Kevin Luong (Jul 8, 2016)

and sydney it is


----------

